# Rural holiday cottage to rent



## bob24 (12 Jul 2007)

Hi,

I am looking to rent a nice rural cottage for 3-4 days at the end of August. Somewhere quiet/romantic either near the coast or near nice forest walks, not fussy on location.. maybe Donegal or Galway. Also need pets allowed as we have a small dog... Any suggestion/recommendations would be great.

Thanks


----------



## 1308dorina (12 Jul 2007)

Carlingford is a beautiful coastal area outside Dundalk......try  or [broken link removed] for more info....there's lots of really nice walks and things to do in the area.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Jul 2007)

Please all read the Posting Guidelines on advertising in particular. I have had to delete 4 posts offering homes to let. Some of these were from Frequent Posters which is disappointing.


Brendan
Administrator.


----------



## Caveat (15 Jan 2008)

Just rejuvenating this one.

Looking for a small authentic cottage to rent for 2 in a rural location (but within a mile or 2 of shop/pubs) for a couple of weeks during the summer. Preferably lakeside or beach side and in Cork/Kerry/Waterford or west.

Checked key post but couldn't really find anything - either the properties are way too big, part of purpose built 'holiday homes' or the property is on the owner's land - none of which we want.

An ideas anyone?


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2008)

Caveat said:


> Looking for a small authentic cottage


As opposed to what? A fake cottage? 


> An ideas anyone?


Check newspaper and specialist website letting advertisements etc. presumably?


----------



## Caveat (15 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> As opposed to what? A fake cottage?


 
As opposed to something that is described as a "cottage" but actually turns out to be a modern bungalow or something.



> Check newspaper and specialist website letting advertisements etc. presumably?


 
Have been doing so but as above - either unavailable, too big, not a "cottage" etc...was hoping someone could recommend a particular agency/company, or better, if someone knew a specific owner.


----------



## Mers1 (15 Jan 2008)

I used to go to Terryglass great little retreat to get away from it all.  

There is very little there but it is close to Galway/Tipp etc.  There are 2 great pubs not only for the drinks but one in particulare excellent for food.  Also if you like watersports Lough Derg is but a stones throw away (well depending on which cottage you get you could dive in!!!)


check out www.rentacottage.ie everything you need is there.......

Enjoy!!

P.S. I'm not sure if you were allowed pets but people certainly brought them.  Never a problem


----------



## footsteps (15 Jan 2008)

I know of a lovely one in County Sligo will try and get the number for you, if you would be interested, know of people that stayed and loved it.


----------



## Caveat (15 Jan 2008)

Thanks Mers1 - I'll check that later.

Footsteps - yes, would appreciate details on that if you can - cheers.


----------



## tosullivan (15 Jan 2008)

These could tick all the boxes except they are in Tipperary


----------

